# Uber app Asking for social security card Pic



## steakismeat (Jul 12, 2020)

I know they ask for the social security number, but they have now asked for a picture of my actual card and my parents have said no one ever asks for that. They say its to prove my identity, and I’m not sure if it’s legit or some scam. Though I cannot start driving until i get this cleared.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I don't think they asked me for that. It's been over a year but I'm pretty sure I just had to take a picture of my driver's license, insurance card, registration, and state inspection. 

Be careful, it could be a scam.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I wonder if they are positioning themselves to be official employers? Sneaky bastards!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I was never asked for a pic of social security card... are they asking through the app or through Uber’s actual secure website?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steakismeat said:


> but they have now asked for a picture of my actual card


complete HS. Physical card means nothing. I can find my 50+ yr old card, but only because I keep it with my passport.

https://www.ssnsimple.com/ss-card-replacement


----------



## steakismeat (Jul 12, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I was never asked for a pic of social security card... are they asking through the app or through Uber's actual secure website?


through the app. I contacted support through the website and got a response on my driver app about it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I've not been asked for my actual card by any gig-economy company. Check with the folks in the Dallas forum to see if this is something Uber does in Dallas. Until then I'd treat it as a scam.

https://uberpeople.net/forums/Dallas/


----------



## Bklyn_72 (Dec 21, 2020)

I got the same email and my account is on hold. I didn't have to send a pic of my SSC before and I will NOT be doing so now. All i needed was my license to prove my identity. Uber was good while it lasted.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I just ordered a duplicate on line. How many people still have their card? Mine was issued in San Jose, California in the late 1960s. I have lived so many places since then, I have no idea where it went.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> How many people still have their card?


I do I do. Keep it with my passport....in the safe. Original.


----------



## 17k driver (Mar 16, 2020)

steakismeat said:


> I know they ask for the social security number, but they have now asked for a picture of my actual card and my parents have said no one ever asks for that. They say its to prove my identity, and I'm not sure if it's legit or some scam. Though I cannot start driving until i get this cleared.


I have not seen anything like that after 4 years of driving. Be careful. You will be asked to take a picture of yourself wearing a mask once you are on the platform to prove that you are being Covid safe, because everyone knows you wouldn't be able to take your mask off after the picture. They usually make you do that when you are going 70mph down the highway so you have to find a place to stop because they don't allow you to take self photos when driving - then they will give you a 25 minute away pick up for a 2 mile ride in the wrong direction. New research has found that keeping you annoyed, off the road, and financially broke is more effective at preventing the spread of Covid than PPE.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Does that really matter after you gave out everything of your personal info. Name, DOB, SSN #, Address, driver license# and including your Car information.
If you are needing to send it through Uber App, it would be legit.
Just make sure your Uber App was not an fake one.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

steakismeat said:


> Uber app Asking for social security card Pic


Just to clarify, is it Uber, or is it Checkr that is wanting a picture of it?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

They asked the guy at the gas station for his
He didn’t have it and they deactivated him until he produced it


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

When I got my last job bus driver 20 years ago I had to. Give them a copy of my SS card. Reason was if they hire an illigal ailen they can be fined $20,000. For each one they hire.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Please post a screen shot of the request. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> When I got my last job bus driver 20 years ago I had to. Give them a copy of my SS card. Reason was if they hire an illigal ailen they can be fined $20,000. For each one they hire.


There's several million illegal aliens with jobs here in the USA, the "threat" of being fined $20,000 has apparently gone unnoticed.
Hell, those illegals are probably using that copy of your SS card to land those jobs!


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

If it's a text message asking... probably scam. If it's part of the "Account -> Documents" menu, maybe legit. You could just take it to the GLH.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's several million illegal aliens with jobs here in the USA, the "threat" of being fined $20,000 has apparently gone unnoticed.
> Hell, those illegals are probably using that copy of your SS card to land those jobs!


Just telling you what the law is. Believe it or not


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

It sounds suspect to me, especially if they say it's to verify your identity.

My card says right on it that it's not to be used for that.

In a previous job, I have verified the identity and right to work in the US for new hires we were bringing into the company. The I-9 form is something I was (and am) very familiar with. There are two lists of documents that are valid for that, including your passport, etc.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/hiring-employees
https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/8/1324a


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ignatowski said:


> If it's a text message asking... probably scam.





Christinebitg said:


> It sounds suspect to me, especially if they say it's to verify your identity.


Original Poster did state that he has been waitlisted, so I would expect that Uber wants it. It could be a scam put up by some clever hackers, though. I would make an appointment at the Green Light Centre, take the Social Security card and the text message there and show it to them.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I just ordered a duplicate on line. How many people still have their card? Mine was issued in San Jose, California in the late 1960s. I have lived so many places since then, I have no idea where it went.


I still have mine from the 1960


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> There's several million illegal aliens with jobs here in the USA, the "threat" of being fined $20,000 has apparently gone unnoticed.
> Hell, those illegals are probably using that copy of your SS card to land those jobs!


They are doing the job I won't 
(And keeping the pay low&#128514;


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

I've one from old days, no one ever asks to see it and I don't remember where did I store or hid it under my old passport cover. 
Last time I went to local SSA office, they just give me a new one with my new American name even w/o asking.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

May be Background check Checkr has found duplicate SSN# . 
Two cases,
1. Applicant might have 2 SSN#.
2. Other one is using same SSN#.


----------

